# Freeride Equipment 2011 for good carving



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to carve with softboots. Not extreme carving, only what is possible with softboots.

I want a FASTEC bindings on my board because it's comfy for me. Maybe: SP Mountain LTD (FLEX9)
I need some stiff boots. Maybe Burton Driver X (FLEX9)

I need board recommandations but if you say that 
SP Mountain LTD Fastec bindings and Burton Driver X 
is not the best suited for my goal, than I will modify them too.

So boards:
-Salomon Burner 2011 166cm (maybe too straight line carves, too high speed)
-F2 Eliminator 166cm (maybe not the best for carving and too aggresive)
-F2 Eliminator Carbon 166cm (maybe to much for 550Euro and too aggresive)
-Palmer Platinum (hard to get)
-Palmer Crown 
-Neversummer Raptor (maybe the best choice, maybe too fast)
-Arbor A-Frame (maybe durability not so good)
-NiDecker ... (maybe best choice)
-Jones Flagship
-Rossignol Experience

no pipe
no big jumps
little powder

90% CARVE on PISTEEEE

82kg
185cm

NO CUTTED RACEBOARDS PLEASE !
AND NO HARDBOOTS !

Thanks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I am immensely enjoying my A-Frame...K2cinch CTX and Burton Driver X setup. The A-Frame is REALLY fast on piste, stable and mono-rail like carves, especially with the driver-x flex inserts (they stiffen the boots 3X) and a lot of fun in powder too.
they CTXs are so fast to strap in...
AS for durability...I don't se any particular issue.
I ride mostly on powder, and carve when it's not a pow day...A-Frame is perfect for that. Very aggressive and responsive board.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

First really interesting thread IMO =))

1st: Board.
Eliminator is ok. Pricey but carves well. I think it aint too agressive. 
NS Raptor is a good choice too.
Imho this depend on where do you live. If In Europe get Elim(they're made in Eurore, afaik), if in US get Raptor.

There's one more board you should look at: Elan Vertigo. Stiff and soild. And it cheaper than F2, but as goos as elim(it's all about brands).

Other boards are a good choice, but i'd choose from this 3 boards. 

2nd. Boots.

Driver X is a definately good choice, but you should look at:
Salomon Malamute: Flex 9/10, SBX riders choice(so as Driver X). I heard some say: if salomon fits well, you'd fell in love with em, and wont change for any other. If not, Just get another one. I got malamutes and really happy with em, they fit like a glove.
Nitro Team. Stiff and responsive.

I know that Driver X and Malamutes are the best for SBX, this is what you should look at. I'm not saying Drivers are bad, but just give Malamutes a try, if you're able to wear it for a while. 

3re Binders.
Flow Frx are used for a softboot carving very often, They got a very good "side support" because of big strap. Haven't tried 'em yet, and AFAIK, there's no FRX in XL in Kazachstan this year(dealer told so). Anyway i got CADs.
Can't comment on SP, but i believe that'd be a nice choice too.

PS. Get and elevators or palmer plates. That does reaally make a difference.
I'm interested in a softboot carving, PM if you got any questions/ideas.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

"...First really interesting thread" ?  nice to hear that TLN 

i already tried myself the eliminator (not the carbon version) and was phe-no-me-nal.
but maybe i'm looking for a more smooth ride, not too aggresive. 
or maybe only because of the f2 eli dangerous design, i believe that under my foot there is a monster. (bit of placebo like)
but it's true that i like fast edge-to-edge ride's. 
i already tried sp brotherhood 2011 bindings but it was not stiff enough for me (only flex:6). but the quality was exceptional, and 5sec to "click".

i heard that flow bindings are cheap toys but maybe the NXT-FRX is a well constructed modell (one of the most expensive stuff there).
K2 cinch ? never used them. in the past i had K2 and the materials there are world-class, i know that for sure.
can anybody tell me why is skiing more popular then snowboarding ? ...i know, because of the fu*king binding-time! i hate classic bindings.
What about the burton SLX ? is it worth spending 500$ on boots ?
i'm the practical guy, so right now the most interesting thing for me about boots is BOA-system !!! what about DC status (using BOA) ???
for me flex EIGHT is minimum for softboot-carving: board + binding + boots
why is that F2 Intec Thunder (and similar) inventions are gone (and disappeard) ? who the hell made that bad decision ?

ok, i will think about the arbor a-frame again, but eliminator looks more attractive from material point (... durability). 

thank you *pawlo* and *TLN*

pawlo, do you have a dog ? :laugh:

i know that eliminator is made in austria
arbor ? i hope not in china (then i would understand durability - fu*king mass production boards - just troubles).


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

Also take a look at the Donek Incline. Doneks are very popular with the hardboot crown over on Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: Welcome!

Salomon Malamutes would also be my #1 choice for a stiff freeride boot.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

thank you *baddmaddy*

TLN do you mean this one?: 
Palmer Plates Rock - Review of Palmer Power Link System Standard Lifters from Backcountry.com
is it compatible with every board (not the burton rail) ?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No man...just trying to spell my name..Paolo


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

pawlo said:


> No man...just trying to spell my name..Paolo


ok, understood
sorry


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe checkout the Burton Custom X?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

My wife has a Donek Incline. She's still learning, but she likes it alot. We have her set up with very forward angles to get her carving well. Crappy Flow bindings for now, but she'll upgrade when she starts to take off and needs more support. The Incline is pretty much an all mountain freeride board intended to carve pretty well. 

Donek also makes a couple of softboot-specific carving boards called the Razor and Saber, which seem to be very well received. If you intend to freecarve 90% of the time, then one of those would probably be a great board for you. Everything, I believe, can be custom tweaked from Donek, too...stiffness, sidecut, lengths, widths, topsheet, etc. You can look them up at Donek custom snowboards online snowboard shop snowboard company order buy.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

*Burton Custom X* ? why is that good ?

*Donek* ? Problem with it that i have to pay 20% extra tax in europe for that board and of course hard postage fee. 
i want a ride which is available in EU.

i know also *swoard* (swiss) but thats for hardboots anyway


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

What about a Swoard Dual?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Or...on the European front, you could go crazy with a Virus. 

virus


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

Virus ? :cheeky4: Riiiiiiight..... the 1000Euro (and above) board. Good joke but no, thank you.
And nobody sells Virus used, because it's so damn outrageous.

:dunno: i'M not a millionaer


:laugh:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha, Just threw it out there to make the Donek look cheap! :laugh:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

> Burton Custom X ? why is that good ?


 because it's a stiff cambered board and also Burton Custom X 2011 Snowboard Review. But every person is different, you should demo it if you can.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

agoston.berko said:


> TLN do you mean this one?:
> Palmer Plates Rock - Review of Palmer Power Link System Standard Lifters from Backcountry.com
> is it compatible with every board (not the burton rail) ?


Yea. There's 2 models with 10mm lift and 14. I got Elevators from Burtom and they do change alot for me. I don't have a toe drag at deep carves and able to ay down more (I actualy ride 21/-6, but still like speeding and nice carves) You can install it on a every 4x4 board. 

Swoard got DUAL model, that could be tasty for you. Once you live in Europe, try to get European boards. Custom X is a nice one, but check out Elan Vertigo. That one is not-so-pricey, and very very soild.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

ok 

top 5 

1. SWOARD DUAL 175cm (DURABILITY?)
2. F2 ELIMINATOR CARBON 166cm (DURABILITY?)
3. ARBOR A-FRAME (DURABILITY POOR)
4. NEVERSUMMER RAPTOR X (DURABILITY?)
5. BURTON CUSTOM X and ELAN VERTIGO  (DURABILITY?)

if i'm gonna buy my own board it has to durable. i won't pay 500Euro for 30day (3season) fun. 
so how to figure out which is the most resistant from that list ?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

So ur putting 10days/season without any park and ur worried about for example NS or Arbor durability? 
Just get raptor if u wanna hybrid or A-frame,Custom x if u wanna stay with camber.
Also why 170+ boards with yours 82kilos? U will be fine on low 160 if u dont ride much pow.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

have use every measured yourself if you are dressed up ?
i'm 90kg than.
for carving 175cm for a 185cm guy is probably optimal


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

total board length doesn't matter so much. You gonna ride less powder so main thing you need to worry about is the stiffnes and radius. Also tail width if you got quite a big shoe size. For example oxess builds BX board with maximum length of 163, and they got gold on WC races. (we can talk BX = soft carving, can we?) and better to get a more radius. However i'd prefer longer board anyway. 

all boards you listed are very durable, don't take that in mind. 

I'd take Vertigo 168 if i'd be on a tight budget, or swoard dual if not.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

ye, i think it will be swoard. swiss made, high experience in carving, good material.
the only problem is that maybe i have to pay taxes extra because switzerland in not part of the european union. 
i have to ask them. 

but what about bindings and boots. 
maybe i should wait for new one's ?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

agoston.berko said:


> ye, i think it will be swoard. swiss made, high experience in carving, good material.
> the only problem is that maybe i have to pay taxes extra because switzerland in not part of the european union.
> i have to ask them.
> 
> ...


Oxess snowboards


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

One quick bit of input for the OP.....you mentioned the Burton SLX.....I wouldn't consider the SLX a super stiff boot, it's more of a mid-stiffy. As for the $500+ price point, I'd say not worth it. I paid about half that for my pair. Great boot, but the price is inflated and it's not quite the stiff boot you're looking for.

I'd recommend the Salomon Malmute, Ride Insano, or Burton Driver X (in that order).


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

oxess is more expensive than virus. 1200Euro and above.
why is malamute better than driver x ?
ye, slx has only flex 7. i won't buy that for BX.
elan vertigo is wide ? 
where is elan made ?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Salomon F-series boots. My current boots are the F22, one step down from the Malmutes. Comparing quality, fit and finish, and comfort between the F22 and SLX I'd definitely take the Salomons, which is why I suggest the Malmutes over the Driver X. They're both good boots though.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

just because the malamute is even more pricey ?  

what about that opinion (found on the web): 

"I upgraded last year from my 2year old F22's to the Malmutes. Overall it is a good boot but has one major flaw. They use plastic buckles on the inner liner that is right above the ankle at the front of the leg. The pressure from these buckles have started to give me bone spurs. The local Salomon store just brushed me off and were no help. 
The F22 used a fabric buckle instead of a plastic one which to me was a better design." 

...hmm... 

...so is the malamute the most highend modell today if i want a stiff softboot ?
what about ion ? that should be stiffer than slx, and materials are even above driver x's ? or not ?
which increasing-plate has the highest quaility ?
everybody familiar with K2 T1 DB softboots ? it uses BOA... i like that.
or DC STATUS ?
if i gonna buy softboots it would be great that it would have BOA. 

can anybody tell me why i'm so afraid of hardboots ? bad idea ?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> I'd recommend the Salomon Malmute, Ride Insano, or Burton Driver X (in that order).


Thumbs up! )
1 more for malamutes. 
does f22 got 9/10 stiff index?? 




agoston.berko said:


> can anybody tell me why i'm so afraid of hardboots ? bad idea ?


I really want to try hardbooting. and i can bet i'd have apline board for my 25 yes. (i'm 21 now).
I'm not getting beause of:
1. Pricey. 
2. I haven't tried it yet.
3. Got to buy boot without a try. (got eur48, what i shoud do if it won't fit well?)
4. mountains. the slopes are not as they're in europe, so i'd be able to ride it 2-3 times a month. 

anyway, i'd get any coiler or something in a 3-5 years.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

Swoard Dual: 168cm or 175cm ?
82kg
185cm
EUR46 (US12)


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Monoski? :dunno:


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd probably go with a wide Prior BX board for soft boot carving and larger feet. Currenty ride a Raptor X 169 and it carves as good if not better than most cambered freeride boards I've been on, but it's also made to be more versatile so I'm not sure it would be my first pick as a dedicated soft boot carver. I'm also interested in the Nidecker Platinum wide but again I usually go with something more versatile. Not many choices for big feet (depending on the stance angles).


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you mean this one ?
Prior BX (2011) - Freeride
it's 610 GBP , that probably 800 EURO
too much.
the SWOARD DUAL is only 600 EURO and MADE IN SWITZERLAND


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

The Swoard looks really hard to beat for the price and performance. Good reviews too. Carvers can be a picky bunch so I tend to believe a good review from them. Now I'm interested...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If your #1 goal is to lay down the hardest carves possible in soft boots and no park or pow, I strongly suggest sticking to traditional camber. Something like the Arbor A-Frame definitely fits the bill. Despite what you may have heard/read, Arbor durability is top-notch. Friends and I have owned so many over the years and put them through the ringer, and we've found them to be some of the fastest and most durable boards out there.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

thank you *SJ10* for the recommendation. I appriciate that. And yes SWOARD DUAL is top for carving.
And of course thank you *Tripple8Sol* for voting for the Arbor A-Frame. Maybe I put it back on my list. 
Can you say me how much is the FLEX on that A-FRAME ? And why is traditional camber the best for carving ? Do you know SWOARD ? SWOARD's main objective is to carve like the champs. What do you think about that company, and especially about the DUAL ?
I think that non of this two boards are pretty enough to reach into the TOP20 but I have to live with that if I want max performance in my turns. 
I must say that I have a lots of common with green-recycle-thinking, and I know that ARBOR is ahead of many company's in that area.
Can anybody say me why is SALOMON MALAMUTE better than BURTON DRIVER X ? Has every two thermo-forming possibility ? I know that it's really important factor for nice cushining. 
:thumbsup:


----------

